#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Gehuurde zaal voor overname

## rama2013

Wie is momenteel zoekende naar een feestzaal?

Door omstandigheden gaat de bruioft die gepland stond op 30 juni niet door. 
Het mag ook op een andere dag.

De zaal is in de feestzalencomplex Kristal in Den Haag. Een zaal voor vrouwen en een zaal voor mannen. De zaal van de mannen is apart te betreden.

Als je interesse hebt, dan kan je me prive berichten.

----------

